# cheap shevling solutions



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

does anyone have a good a solution for shelves strong enough for 5l bottles? trawling the argos cat they have a garage shelving system for £79 which is redic. 

i have put some up before from old bed slats but theyre no good for the bigger bottles..


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Google is your freind!:thumb:


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Depends what you want in terms of width, height, levels etc and always worth checking on eBay / Gumtree etc for new and second hand

I have BigDug shelving in the garage - they have offers a lot of the time. The shelving is chipboard IIRC but the stuff I have is rated at 265KG UDL so no issues with weight and some of the current stuff is rated to 300KG UDL.
Mine is about 5 years old and I think I originally found them via Ebay, but ended up contacting them direct to put together a package of bits that suited my specific space/size requirements. Jon Powell was the guy who sorted it out but as I said it was 5 years ago.

Something like this might suffice for your needs if you just want basic 5 shelf racking - cheaper than Argos (about £46 delivered) even after adding VAT and delivery and 140KG UDL (that's 140KG uniformly distributed load per level/shelf so ample) :

http://www.bigdug.co.uk/clearance-c...40kg-grey-clearance-shelving-p1847?pfm=browse

I actually use locking metal cabinets for storing chemicals in - some like office filing cabinets and indoors I have 1 from the IKEA range for storing stuff under the stairs safe from dogs/kids etc.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

I just had a look at the Argos site and assume that you mean the wall fixed shelves rather then the shelving systems as Argos sell a bunch of those pretty cheaply. 
The concerns I would have would be the brackets, fixing, and the construction of the garage wall rather than the shelf itself, given the weight of the 5L bottles.
How long would the shelves be, can they be supported at the ends as well as on the brackets, how much weight do you want to support, and what is the garage wall made of?

Steve O.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

We use some shelving from Costco, Think its about £50 inc vat. Hold alot of stock! and they can join if you want them to.

Here's the ones we have:








Ones to the right with the red buckets ontop

Regards,
Nick


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

I think argos have a deal on at the moment on shelving, I was looking last week!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

A very cheap option is the ikea wooden shelving was about £15 i think.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

I would get a free standing self unit if I had the space in my garage, but its a bit on the tight side for floor space.

The shelves I was on about in the OP are
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/8756349/Trail/searchtext>SHELVE.htm

Wall mountable so I can keep floor space for getting my car in, and shelves raised up slightly so I can still keep items inside the garage, ideal but too expensive for what they are.

The walls are made from concrete panels, and I'd like to hold, say three 5l bottles per slat.

I'll have a look on ebay, never thought about that to be honest! Just you cant really be sure with buying online to make sure they are deep enough for 5l bottles, and strong enough to boot.


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

This stuff is good: Shelving.

got some myself in the loft  B+Q sell and equiv also which is good too! (logically I guess as Screwfix and B+Q are owned by the same company)


----------



## ~Sparky~ (Jul 4, 2010)

i noticed that my local B&Q was throwing out that plastic shelving cheap, dont know if any other stores are, just thaught id let you know.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

apmaman said:


> I would get a free standing self unit if I had the space in my garage, but its a bit on the tight side for floor space.
> 
> The shelves I was on about in the OP are
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/8756349/Trail/searchtext>SHELVE.htm
> ...


I see that Wickes sell a range of that track shelving and surprisingly that the shelf brackets are rated at 77KG each (this spec info is missing from Argos listings), but they don't say how much weight the rails can take, and how/what to fix them to.You can buy pieces individually or 'kits' which are cheaper but some of them don't look very deep.

Have you tried drilling the concrete panels before? I am wondering how brittle they are and if they are suitable for fixings for shelves. Perhaps another option is to fix floor to ceiling battens to the roof timbers (dependent on construction) and fix shelving to the battens. 
When I made up shelving around the house I bought specific lengths of timber from Jewsons, which is not as cheap as the DIY places but allows for longer/specific lengths.

I recall my Grandad used old scaffold boards running the length of the garage for shelving - but then he was a brickie and got them for nothing.

Steve O.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

killash said:


> This stuff is good: Shelving.
> 
> got some myself in the loft  B+Q sell and equiv also which is good too! (logically I guess as Screwfix and B+Q are owned by the same company)


I like the price of that Screwfix stuff.
I got some shelving in Wickes that srewed together rather than the boltless stuff (I found it a pain in the **** to try and put together) for £25 and is rated at 45kg per shelf, which should be enough for at least 8 5L bottles of water based product.

I have another one, which bolts together, is rated approximately the same and is slightly taller and I can't bloody remember when it came from - had a CRAFT moment when I racked my brains and tried to work out where I got.


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

mattsbmw said:


> A very cheap option is the ikea wooden shelving was about £15 i think.


I bought 2 of their budget metal ones they're pretty good and cheap as well!!:thumb:


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

I have scaffold boards in my garage for all my cleaning gear i havent got space for wide shelves.
I will put some pictures up tonight of my set up.


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

i got these for under £20 from b&q


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

What's the load rating for each shelf on those Mundo?


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

Costco had a good set of shelving in, it was freestanding, polished metal and £20


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

i just picked up two sets of shelfs from costco the same as nick posted up £46 each


----------



## Evo340 (Jan 9, 2010)

I am going to head to Costco this weekend, need some shelving / staorage ASAP.


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

johnnyguitar said:


> What's the load rating for each shelf on those Mundo?


hey mate cant remember that bud ive just got my bulk 5ltr tubs on them at the mo....sorry im not more helpfull

i fastened them to the wall for added strength :thumb:

mundo


----------

